# Ishor Refining system



## VAgold (Nov 5, 2014)

Just curious if anyone has tried the Ishor refining system. I was thinking about picking one up and trying it, its fairly cheap. like $800 after everything you need is bought i believe.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 5, 2014)

Save your money and search this forum for ishor, shor, shore, etc.

Dave


----------



## mls26cwru (Nov 5, 2014)

holy good lord!!! $800?!? I've heard of the system, but never looked into the cost or anything.... wow, im a bit shocked.


----------



## necromancer (Nov 5, 2014)

if it's 800 bucks at ishor then you can bet it's true worth is 50 bucks

keep reading & searching here. save your money.


----------



## nickvc (Nov 5, 2014)

VAgold said:


> Just curious if anyone has tried the Ishor refining system. I was thinking about picking one up and trying it, its fairly cheap. like $800 after everything you need is bought i believe.



welcome to the forum..

Get two at least and just keep spending over the odds.

Do yourself a favour and do some research here, the search button top right will give you a few pointers as to what is and what isn't good value and what works and what won't .

We try not to diss others efforts but some companies just take the biscuit and the one your alluding to unfortunately is one of those that does take the .....

If your really interested in learning refining you have luckily found the one resource on the planet thats worth a damn and with a little effort could save you a fortune.


----------



## VAgold (Nov 5, 2014)

yeah i mean ive read Refining precious metal waste and i dabble in a little PM refining. I read everything on this forum on the ishor system i could find. nothing really specific as to why the system is bad...just that its bad. it would be cool to see if anyone has actually used it. But most likely that system is too good to be true.... i mean it seems so simple so its got to be a piece of s**t


----------



## nickvc (Nov 6, 2014)

The thing isn't bad just very very over priced and all the secret chemicals are simple easily available ones sold at extortionate prices, you can achieve the same results by studying here and shopping around a little for the necessary equipment and chemicals.


----------



## VAgold (Nov 6, 2014)

I got ya. yeah I think im going to stay away from it. Kinda wish i knew someone who had one, curious to see it work still.


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 6, 2014)

VA, I had some, but NOT because I bought it, but because a person that I did some refining for, gave them to me. He coudn't make sence of it, and at the time, he paid over $300.00! 5 pounds of sodium nitrate, 5 pounds of urea and 5 pounds of SMB. 
Its not that it doesn't work, it's just too expensive! They give the chemicals fancy names and over charge you. They also complicate the steps for recovery as well for those of refining...
There's information under Shor:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=10469&hilit=shor

Take care!

Phil


----------



## VAgold (Nov 7, 2014)

Phil,
Yeah I saw that they do that, But I was actually talking about their electrolysis system. the all in one system that is supposed to refine gold with no chemicals.


----------

